# Kids spiderman sweater found for free!



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Super cool! And the blanket too! :thumbup: 
http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/knit-a-child-a-lifelong-spiderman-dream/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMGoodness. That *has* to be my next project.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You might want to check this page too!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53611-1.html


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

It would not let me download it, I had to sign up for "scribd" which I did and then it indicated that I had to upload a file of my own or sign up for a paid membership....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

klomond said:


> It would not let me download it, I had to sign up for "scribd" which I did and then it indicated that I had to upload a file of my own or sign up for a paid membership....


ditto, so I bookmarked it!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> klomond said:
> 
> 
> > It would not let me download it, I had to sign up for "scribd" which I did and then it indicated that I had to upload a file of my own or sign up for a paid membership....
> ...


I even tried to copy and paste in a word document but was unable to do that either.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

klomond said:


> It would not let me download it, I had to sign up for "scribd" which I did and then it indicated that I had to upload a file of my own or sign up for a paid membership....


If you right click on each "page" of the pattern, you can elect to save it a page at a time. It's not quite as fast as downloading the entire thing, but you will get each page if you just scroll down the pattern and save them one at a time. They save as jpg's.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Super cool! And the blanket too! :thumbup:
> http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/knit-a-child-a-lifelong-spiderman-dream/


Have you found the pattern for the blanket? I got the sweater but when clicking on the blanket just got a picture.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> klomond said:
> 
> 
> > It would not let me download it, I had to sign up for "scribd" which I did and then it indicated that I had to upload a file of my own or sign up for a paid membership....
> ...


thanks. Done. The blanket downloaded with no problem, not from the picture but the button.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I couldn't get the sweater pattern either.
But...

Here is the pattern for the afghan blanket:
http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/angelcrafts/patterns/spidermanroundrippleafghan.html


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> klomond said:
> 
> 
> > It would not let me download it, I had to sign up for "scribd" which I did and then it indicated that I had to upload a file of my own or sign up for a paid membership....
> ...


Thank you soooooooooooo much. It worked...


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Blanket here"
http://sites.google.com/site/muro73/SPIDERMANnew.pdf?attredirects=0
Sweater here
http://www.scribd.com/doc/35563761/Web-Spinner
I hope this helps


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

This method works if you copy and paste into a word document you can have all the pages together instead of as each page a single jpg. And you can save the pictures the same way and add them too.


klomond said:


> blkeeney said:
> 
> 
> > klomond said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Just took all the saved jpg's and made them into a pdf file for those that couldn't get the pattern.
Can't wait to see the pics when somebody here makes one!!!
Enjoy


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well arent you a doll! I too hope we get pics when they are done 


blkeeney said:


> Just took all the saved jpg's and made them into a pdf file for those that couldn't get the pattern.
> Can't wait to see the pics when somebody here makes one!!!
> Enjoy


----------

